# New Website: Haunted Kingdom



## shaitanrules (Aug 11, 2015)

*Top 10 Haunted Hotels in America*

*Guys you know about haunted hotels in America?? if not then read here *: https://hauntedkingdom.wordpress.com/2015/08/11/10-haunted-hotels-in-america/ :devil:


----------



## shaitanrules (Aug 11, 2015)

*CHECKOUT MY NEW WEBSITE PLEASE DO COMMENT AND SHARE IT https://hauntedkingdom.wordpress.com/

Thanks*


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Why are you using an angry icon?


----------



## shaitanrules (Aug 11, 2015)

*Where should we Spend our Halloween?*

*Guys i am planning to spend my halloween in world's most haunted house  
what do you think? 
i hope you also wanna know which house it is 
well guys its Lalaurie house  you can know more about its history and haunting from my website https://hauntedkingdom.wordpress.com/2015/08/11/worlds-most-haunted-house-lalaurie-house/
Alo tell me about yourself guys *


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

That is the most poorly written thing Ive read in a long time.


----------



## alewolf (Nov 5, 2012)

I assume English is a secondary language for the writer. I actually found some really neat facts. Good information despite the errors. Keep working on the blog.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

alewolf said:


> I assume English is a secondary language for the writer. I actually found some really neat facts. Good information despite the errors. Keep working on the blog.


Yes, shaitanrules is in Pakistan.


----------

